# 70's Fender Super Reverb for $699



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Good deal _for the right person_. It's a MV model w/ Pyle speakers so won't appeal to cork sniffers but, for someone interested in a SF amp for cheap, this is a good opportunity:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks like it was a Super Six amp, from the name plate. So it is possibly a cut down cab, or rehoused unit. Anyone interested should go in knowledgeable about these amps, and informed.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Ha! Totally missed that! 😁 Well then, even MORE amp for the money...ha ha!


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I had a Super Six in the early 80’s. Fun amp to lug around. Kind of sorry I sold that one, until I remember trying to fit it in the trunk of my car back then. I was strong and stubborn back then.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks to me like a 15" not a 10".
I'll assume the speaker's 4ohm just to keep the impedance correct.


----------

